
Considering leaving Stack Exchange - OJFord
https://cooking.meta.stackexchange.com/questions/3612/considering-leaving-stack-exchange
======
OJFord
The most interesting bit IMO is the linked Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/shog9/status/1217542885605662720](https://twitter.com/shog9/status/1217542885605662720)

but submitted meta post as OP as it seems a better entry point for context.

